# Jewel Cichlid pair territory



## Philip221 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey I have 11 Jewel Cichlids in a 55g tank (they all grew up together). Two of them have paired up and they have taken about 1/5 of tank as their territory. The are not malicious toward the others but they chase them out. They do not have a fry and they are not spawning.

I was wondering if there was any way to curb this behavior or will it go on forever?


----------



## viejo (Dec 31, 2012)

They will almost positively spawn sooner or later. The only real way to prevent 'reproductivity' is to keep only one sex in the tank.


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

I've had Jewels for years and once they pair up it's on. I thought putting them in a fully grown out ,180gal, all male tank would make them think twice...Nope! I've had them push 25 peacock/haps to one side of the tank when they spawn. What I've learned is try to give the tank plenty of "sight" blockers. Lots of tall rocks and plants. Do one side kind of open. Two really small caves and lay a few small,thin,flat rocks as a base for your caves. About the size of your hand. Jewells will typically lay eggs on flat rocks. Then in the middle of the tank, Put two or Three really tall bushy plants. Then build a bunch of multi level caves after that. The less fish that male can see the more relaxed he will be. The more relaxed he is, The closer he will stay to the nest. I'm by far no expert, but I have been pretty successful with this theory. Until two sets breed at the same time. Then you are on your own from there


----------



## Philip221 (Feb 11, 2013)

Woundedyak,

Thats awesome advice thanks man. Once I realized they were going to stay this way I rearranged the drift wood and a tall plant so that they would have a private corner. I also put a big flat rock in their area, but its not in their cave and its kind of fat. Maybe ill find a skinny one to in their cave....maybe thats why they're not breeding. This is what my current arrangement looks like.


----------

